# Volk - L vs. Skoda Bluetooth Unit



## Strotti (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi,
We have a R32 and a Tiguan .. both with the Volk-L .. R32 is fine .. (my wife) apparently I have the RNS 510 and I would love to see who's calling and see my phone book on the MFD. 
I'm thinking about to swap the VOLK - L Unit for the Skoda Unit. 
I do know there using the same micro phone .. can i just swap them out .. or do i need to re wire the stuff done by VW ??? 
Maybe some one did this already ... 
Strotti


----------

